# 66 production numbers?



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

im to the point where im going to be getting my 66 convertible painted.

its originally gold with gold interior and turquoise carpet and top.
not really my preference but i have to be honest i have not seen this color combination on any other GTO. I might be persuaded to keep that combination if it had VERY low production numbers. otherwise im leaning towards a blue with white interior and top.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

1966 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

sleepindirty said:


> im to the point where im going to be getting my 66 convertible painted.
> 
> its originally gold with gold interior and turquoise carpet and top.
> not really my preference but i have to be honest i have not seen this color combination on any other GTO. I might be persuaded to keep that combination if it had VERY low production numbers. otherwise im leaning towards a blue with white interior and top.


don't let ANYONE talk you into ANYTHING !!!.....now paint it Starlight Black with a red interior. SERIOUSLY...never heard of gold interior with Turquoise carpet. Coulda been done aftermarket??


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

Anything is possible I guess, im not a one owner. but I did get the car from a friend that has had it since 73, and he bought it from a guy that had retired it to a field with a blown motor where it was just sitting.
PHS documents have it gold on gold with the turquoise top, I didn’t see where they specified a carpet color but i highly doubt the carpet was ever changed in the few years it was on the road, and when I removed it is look original to me. 
such a odd color combination, but it is a California car that I went to Tijuana to get. still has the original plates.


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

Rukee said:


> 1966 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


Dam Rukee I don’t know if I can decipher that.

I was hoping for something like the new gen GTO’s that would tell me X amount of convertibles x amount that had bronze interior and of those only X amount had turquoise tops.


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

acording to this my car wasnt even an option. but i asure u the phs document says it was built the way i found it.

1966 GTO Color Options
UltimateGTO.com - The Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site 
Compare Color Options for all Years 



Optional Top Interior Color 
Exterior Paint Code Paint Code Blue Turquoise Bronze Red Black Parchment 

Martinique Bronze T ACV . . Opt . Opt Opt




well i guess they are saying that the interior had a bronze option.. not really saying what the top and carpet were.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Our cars could have been special ordered with most any combo you wanted. You may very well have a 1 of 1 GTO also! :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think that the carpet and top were changed. Gold interiors were all gold, with the exception of a brownish dash/dashpad and a tan steering wheel. My '67 convertible was gold with a gold interior originally. After redoing it original in 1986, it still looked blah to me....I redid it again in '93, this time in '68 Flambeaux Burgundy (darker than the standard '67 Burgundy), with a Parchment (ivory) interior. To me, the car looks so much nicer, and most who see it agree. Gold cars just don't do it for me. If you look at the '67 color guides, you'll notice that in '67, a gold interior was available with EVERY body color. They were really pushing that color back then. That said, these cars are worth more $$$ if they are kept original. If you are going to keep it, paint it like you want. For resale, the original color combo is best. Starlight black with a red interior might just be the look you're after!!!


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> I think that the carpet and top were changed. Gold interiors were all gold, with the exception of a brownish dash/dashpad and a tan steering wheel. My '67 convertible was gold with a gold interior originally. After redoing it original in 1986, it still looked blah to me....I redid it again in '93, this time in '68 Flambeaux Burgundy (darker than the standard '67 Burgundy), with a Parchment (ivory) interior. To me, the car looks so much nicer, and most who see it agree. Gold cars just don't do it for me. If you look at the '67 color guides, you'll notice that in '67, a gold interior was available with EVERY body color. They were really pushing that color back then. That said, these cars are worth more $$$ if they are kept original. If you are going to keep it, paint it like you want. For resale, the original color combo is best. Starlight black with a red interior might just be the look you're after!!!


I highly doubt the interior was changed. the car was pretty much abused for a few years then left in a field to rot. 
PHS has it as bronze on bronze with a turquoise top and that is how I found it. all the hardware for the top is turquoise also. if they changed it (to match the phs document) they went though allot of work. as I mentioned before I cant tell that anything was done to the care other than abused and left in a field to rot. I highly doubt they changed the carpet judging from the condition it was in.
but I guess there is no way to really tell just how rare if any this combination was. people will just look at my car and say .. loook what that idiot did to his ****. :rofl:


----------



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

such a odd color combination, but it is a California car that I went to Tijuana to get. still has the original plates.[/QUOTE]


Do you know how long the car was in Tiajuana?
Back in the late 1950's and throughout the 1960's many cars were intentionally taken by their owners to Tiajuana for a "customized re-upholstery" job, which could include carpet replacement.
Granted Pontiac GTO was able to get through GM corporate obstacles and become a reality for all who recognize a true classic, but something as you describe "so completely off the wall" probably did not take place at the factory. 
Also, as a historical note and being a Native Californian literally growing up from the post World War II era forward California used to have it's act together, had very traditional values, believed in hard work, low taxes, and absolutely no liberal agenda.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it is PHS doc'd gold with a turqoise top, that changes things. I'll bet they did have either the factory (special order) or dealer install that carpet. They probably had to sign a Bad Taste Waiver! LOL. If you had the actual delivery invoice, that would clear things up. My mom used to decorate the Christmas tree exclusively with gold ornaments and turqoise ornaments. Looked really classy. Never thought about it for a CAR though!!!! It's stuff like this that makes this "hobby" so interesting. New stuff all the time!


----------



## 1967SC (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah,it's too bad you can't document the color combo's on the early gen GTO's.Please don't claim your car to be a 1 of 1,it just sounds real cheesy,especially if you can't document it.
Good Luck with the car,enjoy it for what it is,not what it isn't.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You CAN document the color combos of the early GTOs. There is a lower body paint code, a top paint or color code, and an interior color code, all on the trim tag. But I've never seen a mixed interior color combo except for the Parchment interior cars. Gold interior means all gold from carpet to headliner. The Turqoise carpet could have been special order from the factory, or a dealer change-out. No telling without the actual order sheet/request sheet. Both of my GTO's are one of one, just like Rukee's. They are the only GTO's in the WORLD owned by me!!! Now, gotta go throw in a"Kiss" 8 track and go FULL BLOWN CHEESEBALL!!!!


----------



## 1967SC (Mar 19, 2010)

What I should have written was,that you can't document "production numbers" for exterior paint.
Sorry,but I still think it's cheesy to claim 1 of 1 when there is no way to document production numbers.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Somehow I get the feeling that if you had a special ordered 1 of 1 GTO you wouldn't think it would be too cheesy. 
I've started threads at the py forums covering this subject and you'd be surprised by how many special ordered 1 of 1 GTOs there are out there. Don't hate cause you don't have one.


----------



## 1967SC (Mar 19, 2010)

I do,
30 Factory Options,48,xxx orig mile '67
I'm the 2nd owner.I don't feel the need to plaster a mural size photo and claim it's a 1 of 1 though.
I would say that a larger percentage than you think of these GTO's were special ordered,that's the way most people bought cars back then.

Not hating either,these posts are just my opinion(.02),take them however you want.
I've posted in the past complimenting you on your car.Real car guys appreciate all makes and models of cars IMO.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You can turn off sig pictures in your user profile if it bothers you that much.


----------

